# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  برنامه نویسی در ایران - تحت ویندوز یا وب؟؟؟

## amir-yeketaz

سلام خدمت همه 
من سوالات زیادی در مورد برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز یا وب دارم و فعلا می خوام در مورد یکی از سوالام توضیح بدم و در پست های بعدی سوالایه دیگه رو بپرسم - ولی دوستان میتونید به صورت کلی (یعنی همون عنوان تاپیک) توضیح بدین 
سوال اولم اینه که کدوم نوع برنامه نویسی برای نوشتن یک پروژه ی تجاری که به قول معروف پول توش باشه هزینه های کمتری داره؟؟؟ اصلا کلا هزینه ای داره!؟
نکته::بعضی ها میگن که میتونی هر دو تا کارو با هم بکنی و بعضی هام میگن که رو یه کدوم مانور بده تا آخرش هم رو همون باش که به نظرم اینجور پاسخ دادنا آدمو بدتر تو هچل(نمیدونم درست نوشتم! :لبخند گشاده!: ) میندازه 
ممنون از همه

----------


## Asad.Safari

تحت وب 

http://vahidnasiri.blogspot.com/2010/01/blog-post.html

موفق باشید

----------


## dousti_design

> برنامه نویسی در ایران - تحت ویندوز یا وب؟؟؟


اگر میخواهید به صورت حرفه ای کار کنید و پروژه های صنعتی بنویسید برید سراغ برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز چون توی ایران برنامه های تحت وبی که نوشته میشه فوقش یه دونه توش دیتابیس استفاده میشه و زیاد حرفه ای مورد نیاز بازار کار ایران نیست اما تحت ویندوز نسبتا بهتره.

----------


## Amir 2010a

برنامه نویسی ویندوز یا وب زیاد فرق نداره هر دو رو بصورت حرفه ای  یادیگیرین
البته به نظر من آینده متعلق به دنیای وب و وب سرویس ها است 
از Hand Held Device ها هم نمیشه چشم پوشی کرد  به خاطر پیشرفت روز افزون در سرعت پردازنه ها و حافظه آنها
موفق باشید

----------


## amir-yeketaz

> اگر میخواهید به صورت حرفه ای کار کنید و پروژه های صنعتی بنویسید برید سراغ برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز چون توی ایران برنامه های تحت وبی که نوشته میشه فوقش یه دونه توش دیتابیس استفاده میشه و زیاد حرفه ای مورد نیاز بازار کار ایران نیست اما تحت ویندوز نسبتا بهتره.


...



> برنامه نویسی ویندوز یا وب زیاد فرق نداره هر دو رو بصورت حرفه ای یادیگیرین
> البته به نظر من آینده متعلق به دنیای وب و وب سرویس ها است


خودتونو بذارین جایه من ...
حالا باید آخرش چیکار کرد؟؟؟

----------


## saba_879

منم همین سوال دوستمون amir آقا رو داشتم و
اینکه میگن ابتدا باید تحت ویندوز بلد باشی بعد بری سراغ تحت وب درسته؟

----------


## alimahmou20

به نظر من با زبان #C آشنایی داشته باشین کافیه.
برین سراغ WebForm که هیچ فرقی هم با ٌWinform  نداره.
امکاناتشون یکی هستش ولی بهتر است با جاوا هم  آشنایی داشته باشین خیلی بهتون کمک می کنه.

----------


## pestilencia

> من سوالات زیادی در مورد برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز یا وب دارم


اساسا سوالتون یه ایراد داره به نظر من. نرم افزاری که مد نظر شماست یا تحت دسکتاپ ه (Desktop Based) یا تحت وب (Web Based). نه تحت ویندوز!

ویندوز نهایتا سیستم عامل ه نه پلتفرم، نه Solution. شما اگه هدفتون ویندوز بیسد باشه به هر حال قسمتی از بازارتون رو دارین نادیده می گیرین و برنامه تون نهایتا Platform Independent نیست.

حالا اینکه دسکتاپ-بیسد یا وب-بیسد کدوم بهتره، یک مقدار دلیل داره و نهایتا یه مقداری سلیقه و درخواست کارفرما یا مشتری.
ولی از نظر من 100% وب بیسد.

اگه وب بیسد باشه:
1) Reusable هست (برای دسکتاپ-بیسد هم می تونه مفروض باشه به هر حال)
2) Portable هست (این هم همینطور)
3) هزینه های سربار راه اندازی تون به مراتب کمتره
4) شما به راحتی می تونین برنامه تون رو Globalize کنین (محدودیت های جغرافیایی رو به نزدیک صفر می تونین برسونین)
5) به Platform ه کاربر تقریبا بستگی نداره
6) نگهداری به مراتب کم هزینه تر داره (شما یه اپلیکیشن رو روی سرور تغییر میدین فقط، احتیاج ندارین تمام کلاینت ها رو هم به طریقی به روز کنین)

ولی نهایتا با اون صحبتی که گفتن "_آینده متعلق به دنیای وب و وب سرویس ها است_" کاملا موافقم. شک نکنین. شما در نظر بگیرین که من نوعیِ کاربرِ نرم افزارِ شما، اگه یک مقدار جزیی گیک باشم تو استفاده از تکنولوژی، نرم افزار شما باید روی نوت بوک لینوکس من، نت بوک ایکس پس من، دسکتاپ مکینتاش من، موبایل اندروید من و روی سرور احتمالا لینوکس خودتون درست یا حداقل کار کنه! اگه شما بخوای من نوعی کاربر نرم افزارتون رو *ملزم* به استفاده از پلتفرم خاصی بکنین که نرم افزار شما روش درست کار کنه، خب من به راحتی ممکنه شما رو بایکوت کنم. حالا این سناریو رو زمانی در نظر بگیرین که رقیب هم داشته باشین و اون به این نیاز مشتری که *احساس رضایت* بکنه که برای هر *استفاده-از-کامپیوتر-لایف-استایلی* که داره شما راه حل دارین، مشتری تون باقی می مونه.

و با "_چون توی ایران برنامه های تحت وبی که نوشته میشه فوقش یه دونه توش دیتابیس استفاده میشه و زیاد حرفه ای مورد نیاز بازار کار ایران نیست اما تحت ویندوز نسبتا بهتره._" کاملا مخالف. دلیل نداره چند-دیتابیسی مزیت یا ضعف باشه، و دلیلی هم نداره که نرم افزارهای دسکتاپ-بیسد حتما چند-دیتابیسی باشن. نرم افزار وب-بیسد، الزاما فقط وب سایت نیست، جنس شون یکیه.

----------


## eshpilen

> اینکه میگن ابتدا باید تحت ویندوز بلد باشی بعد بری سراغ تحت وب درسته؟


البته تصحیح کنم که تحت ویندوز اصطلاح منصفانه ای نیست. چون ویندوز تنها سیستم عامل دنیا نیست. حالا باید بگردیم یک اصطلاح بهتر بجای این تحت ویندوز پیدا کنیم! مثلا تحت سیستم عامل چطوره؟
درمورد این ایده هم باید بگم خب بنظر بد نمیاد! احتمالا اینطوری یادگیری سریعتر و راحتتره. منطقی بنظر میاد.
ولی من خودم وب رو قبل از دسکتاپ یاد گرفتم و مشکل چندانی هم نداشتم. چون وب جذاب تر و کاربردی تر بود بنظرم. روی دسکتاپ کلی برنامه برای کارهای عمومی هست که راحت میشه حتی نسخه های Freeware اونها رو گیر آورد و نصب و استفادهء اونا تنها با چنتا کلیک هست و احتیاج به تخصص برنامه نویسی نداره، اما داستان وب یخورده تفاوت میکنه از این لحاظ. بخاطر همین و جذابیت وب و اینکه یک ارتباط جهانی شگفت انگیز ایجاد میکنه من خیلی تشنهء دونستن و تونستن این حیطه بودم و دسکتاپ رو گذاشتم برای بعد از یادگیری وب. البته پایهء برنامه نویسی روی سیستم عامل محلی و مسائل مربوط به برنامه نویسی سیستمی رو در کل تاحدی میدونستم.
ضمنا شاید یادگیری دسکتاپ زیادی خشک و سنگین باشه برای یه تازه کار. در وب هرکاری میکنی لذتش دو برابره، چون خصیصهء ارتباط جهانی رو داره.

----------


## eshpilen

برنامه های وب کمتر از برنامه های دسکتاپ نیستن. دلایلش رو هم دوست عزیز قبل از بنده گفتن.
حتی در بعضی موارد میشه از برنامه های وب با نصب امکانات وب سرور محلی روی سیستم محلی بعنوان برنامهء دسکتاپ استفاده کرد.
اما در کل باید بگم برنامه های دسکتاپ و وب هرکدوم کاربرد خودشون رو دارن. این درست نیست که بگیم در آینده مثلا بیشتر برنامه های دسکتاپ باید تحت وب بشن. این حرف معنای چندانی نداره.
درواقع دسکتاپ و وب هر کدوم یک بخش کار هستن و خیلی برنامه ها و سیستمها باید یک بخش دسکتاپ و یک بخش وب داشته باشن.
بنظر من اگر میتونید هردو رو یاد بگیرید.
شاید توی یکی مثلا بصورت حرفه ای تر و کاملتر کار کنید، اما باید از دیگری هم یک حداقلی بدونید.
الان دیگه برنامه هایی که دو بخشی باشن خیلی عادی و حتی میتونم بگم ضرورت کاری هستن خیلی جاها.
البته خب تخصص طراحی سایت و سیستمهای کلا تحت وب رو میشه از تخصص دسکتاپ جدا کرد. اما دسکتاپ با وب ارتباط داره برای خیلی کاربردها. و نه لزوما به شکل یک وبسایت. همونطور که شبکه با دسکتاپ ارتباط تنگاتنگ داره. شما میخواید مثلا برنامه نویسی دسکتاپ یاد بگیرید و شبکه رو ازش مستثنا کنید؟
یا یه جایی که دوستی مثلا برنامه نویسی بانک اطلاعاتی رو از برنامه نویسی دسکتاپ جدا میکردن! بنظرم این حرفها مفهوم چندانی نداره!! چطور میشه شبکه یا بانک اطلاعاتی رو یک مقولهء جدا و مستقل از برنامه نویسی دسکتاپ دونست؟

از نظر بازار کار من فکر میکنم بازار کار وب اگر بیشتر و راحتتر نباشه کمتر هم نیست.
توی دسکتاپ شما باید خیلی حرفه ای بشید تا نهایت دوتا برنامه های مثلا حسابداری درست و حسابی بنویسید که کسی نیاز داشته باشه و بخره. اما در وب در همه سطحی نیاز و امکان کار سریع هست. میشه در عرض یک هفته یک CMS رو تاحد انجام کار یاد گرفت و ازش پول درآورد. و البته سطوح پیشرفته و حرفه ای برنامه نویسی هم داره که سالها تکمیل و کاربردی کردن اونها طول میکشه.

----------


## hoja06101001

یادش بخیر یه استادی داشتیم می گفت اگه قراره کفاش باشین سعی کنین بهترین بشین مشتری خودش میاد .

----------


## hamidkarimy

من حدودا 10 سال تجربه کار حرفه ای مالی اداری دارم
خودم هم در هر دو ضمینه با دلفی و C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ کار می کنم
هم دسکتاپ و هم وب و در هر دو ضمینه هم نرم افزار های یکپارچه کاملی داریم
ولی تجربه ای که من در این سیستم ها دارم اینه که سرعت پیشرفت نرم افزارهای تحت وب
تغریبا یک دهم نرم افزارهای دسکتاپ هست
و به همین دلیل هم هست که اکثر نرم افزارهای یک پارچه دسکتاپ هستند
چون ماهیت نرم افزارهای وب کند است و برای کاربرانی که چندین ساعات در روز از آنها استفاده می کنند کلافه کننده است
مثلا تصور کنید کمک حسابداری که هم 2 دقیقه یک سند حسابداری 20 سطری صادر می کند بخواهد این کار را با یک نرم افزار تحت وب در ie انجام دهد!
معمولا بیشتر نرم افزارهای دبیرخانه را تحت وب پیاده سازی می کنند اونم به دلیل اینکه معمولا خارج یک lan استفاده می شوند
که اونم با رواج اینترنت های پرسرعت و نرم افزارهای remote قوی مثل teamviewer
تقریبا این مشکل هم تا حدودی بر طرف شده.
به همین دلیل در قسمتهای از نرم افزار مثل ماژول crm یا ارتباط با مشتری از برنامه نویسی وب استفاده میشه
البته در طراحی وب سایت و پورتال ها خوب وب یکه تازی می کنه که اونم دیگه تا حد زیادی اشباه شده و نمیشه روی پولش در آوردن ازش حساب کرد
البته در هر دو ضمینه هر فردی که کارش قابل قبول باشه کار براش هست خواست به خودم Pm بزنه البته جاش اینجا نیست تو قسمت آگهی ها هست پست من

----------


## KinGover

فقط وب


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*Zirend.ir* *بازار کار آنلاین*
اگر پروژه ای در دست دارید که برای انجام آن نیاز به کمک دارید یا اگر مهارتی دارید و میخواهید از طریق اینترنت کسب درآمد کنید
پیشنهاد میکنم که به سایت Zirend بزرگترین سایت برون سپاری پروژه سر بزنید.
www.zirend.ir

----------


## ...AJN

ببخشید تایپک قدیمی رو بالا آوردم

ولی استاد ایشون گل گفته...

----------


## ...AJN

ببخشید تایپک قدیمی رو میارم بالا ولی استاد ایشون گل گفته

----------

